# Master temp 400



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

I need some info on the vent system


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Pool Heater? I install them quite a bit, all info you need will be in manual

http://www.pentairpool.com/pdfs/MasterTempOM.pdf


----------

